# Most anticipated/best movie of March 2011



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2011)

1) Rango: Animated movie.......which means I probably wont see it until its DVD release.

2) The Adjustment Bureau: This was actually surprisingly good. Well crafted and unique.

3) Take Me Home Tonight: Nope.....maybe on DVD.

4) Beastly: HELL NO!

5) Battle: Los Angeles: HELL YEAH! But I have a feeling that it's not going to be as epic as it looks. I swear to God, if this movie has a story about a protagonist being a questionable parent and has an angry kid in the process.......Wont be happy.

6) Jane Eyre: Besides the fact that the trailer played "Suspiria" music, I have no interest.

7)Red Riding Hood: Yeah, I totally want to see a Twilight clone. Still, I might see it if my sister wants too(for hits)

8)Mars Needs Moms: Nah.

9) Certified Copy: No 

10)Limitless: I like the concept and the actors, so hope it will turn out great.

11)Paul: It does look pretty funny.

12) The Lincoln Lawyer: Love how this one looks too. William H. Macy seems out of place though in the trailers.

13)Win Win: No

14)Bill Cunningham New York: No 

15)Sucker Punch: It will either be really stupid or surprisingly good. 

16) Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Rodrick Rules: Didn't see the first one so dont care.

17)Miral: no

18)Potiche: No 

19) Black Death: Too bad its a limited release, it does look interesting.

20) Red State: same as above.

For me, I want to see: Paul, Lincoln Laywer, Limitless, Sucker Punch and Battle: LA

Top 2 probably would be Lincoln Layer and Limitless, but it depends on the reviews.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 4, 2011)

The Adjustment Bureau, looks really good.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2011)

Paul, Battle for Los Angeles, and Sucker Punch.

I guess I am going to see the Adjustment Bureau with my parents tomorrow.  Not too excited though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll probably see the L.A. alien movie in less it gets reviews like Skyline. "Sucker Punch" is like one of those "300" type of movies, so it'll be a decent watch at worst.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2011)

Uncle Boonmee Who Can Recall His Past Lives

if this is playing in your theater go watch this.  Though I don't think any of you will like it


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2011)

I saw the Adjustment Bureau tonight, and it was great.

Interesting concept, but the ending was somewhat anti-climatic, and I feel like it had some wasted potential.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 5, 2011)

Only things I want to see are The Adjustment Bureau and Battle: LA


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2011)

Next on my list are:
Sucker Punch
Rango
Battle: LA


----------



## ez (Mar 6, 2011)

i'm only interested in the adjustment bureau 

i'll probably watch it next week or on DVD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2011)

Jane Eyre for me.

Seriously.

Being a reader, I am interested in adaptations of literature. I don't hold the purist "should never be adapted view".


----------



## Adagio (Mar 6, 2011)

Is the Adjustment Bureau anything similar to "The Box"? Because even that movie had an interesting concept but it turned out to be horrible for me.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2011)

Redland

seriously that fucking trailer was intense.  I'm not even sure what it's about but it looks fucking weird

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdanNvgSeuM[/YOUTUBE]

seriously this looks amazingly interesting, this is where my movie money is going.  Not the guaranteed disaster that will be Battle for LA


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Is the Adjustment Bureau anything similar to "The Box"? Because even that movie had an interesting concept but it turned out to be horrible for me.



It's a good movie. A REALLY good one, but has some wasted potential, IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

I am hoping the Sucker Punch will be good. But I think it will be horrible. Hopefully it'll be good though.

Adjustment Bureau was great.


----------



## Detective (Mar 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am hoping the Sucker Punch will be good. But I think it will be horrible. Hopefully it'll be good though.



Hope is all we have left in this day and age of rebooted 80's classics, Twilight wannabes and Japanese remakes. 



> Adjustment Bureau was great.



It was a nice surprise and entertaining film for what its worth.

While I do agree with others that the ending was a little too quick and simplistic, the concept of a Sci-Fi film that can masquerade as a romantic comedy and a drama was pretty original. 

For me though, this month is only about one film. I've already booked seats for this Friday, first day of release in North America. I have hopes that this will be Independence Day Meets Call of Duty. Even if it's 50% of that expectation, it should be enough to be a sleeper hit for this time of year.

Battle: Los Angeles.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Battle: Los Angeles is coming out this month, too?  I feel foolish for having spent my movie gift card on one night of Matt Damon now.


----------



## Detective (Mar 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Battle: Los Angeles is coming out this month, too?  I feel foolish for having spent my movie gift card on one night of Matt Damon now.


​
Damn him and his unexplainable way of milking American wallets.

You should have learned your lesson after Green Zone.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2011)

Adjustment Bureau was a pleasant surprise.  There was no reason to expect a decent movie.  It was supposed to come out like 9 months ago, but was pushed back.  This is usually a really bad sign.

But it was sort of like Shutter Island.  A decent film that the studio decided to push back to a less crowded field; definitely a money making venture.  (Not nearly as good as Shutter Island though, don't be fooled by that apparent blasphemy.)

The rest of the month has 3-4 other interesting films.  I guess Battle for LA is up next.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

Detective said:


> ​
> Damn him and his unexplainable way of milking American wallets.
> 
> You should have learned your lesson after *Green Zone*.


 

Why would you remind me of that little black abyss of wasted life I will never get back?


----------



## Detective (Mar 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why would you remind me of that little black abyss of wasted life I will never get back?



At least its not as bad as me never getting back the 2 & 1/2 hours of my life that have been burned into my unfortunately fantastic memory when I watched Dana Carvey's Master of Disguise. On a shitty cam quality rip back in 2002. Even though I had the opportunity to destroy my monitor at the time, or simply walk away, the sheer idiocy of the film wouldn't allow me.

Absolute worst movie of all time.


----------

